# Changing my Verizon DSL IP?



## kwu1993 (Apr 3, 2008)

Is it possible to change my Verizon DSL IP address? I was banned on some game for uh... being a bad boy, so I was wondering if I could change the IP. The game also blocked my MAC address, but I got around that with a program called TMAC v5, I can verify that it works because I used a neighbors weak wireless with a plug-in adapter and I was able to log in. Slow, but I was on.

So is it possible to change my Verizon DSL IP? I've called Verizon and they told me I had to cancel the server and reorder and all that junk. Too much of a hassle. I know that some ISPs change your IP every so often, and some modems from certain ISPs renew your IP if you reboot the modem. How does Verizon DSL work?

~Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Dynamic IP addresses given from ISPs can and do "recycle" themselves.

I'm sorry, but as per our Rules regarding Network Restrictions, we can not assist you in this matter.


----------

